# Louisnana



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I'm on stand by waiting for a boat to get done with shipyard, I'm glad I had my rods packed cause I cruised on down to grand isle and hit a (restricted area) spot I found a few years back. The water is really high and the marsh was killer. I spooked the only red in 300yrds.... But I turned my luck and caught two trout over 4lbs and a spotted gar. Wasn't a bad day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

You look like a stalking Heron...


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha no I was walking back to the camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

